# Cleaning a rat tail



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

I've always used baby shampoo and a soft toothbrush to try and clean their filth tails, but it doesn't really get them clean, just gets some of the dirt off. Is there a way to get the tail clean again? Or rats ratties just doomed to have filthy tails no matter how clean you keep the cage?


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I clean my ratties tail off with an unscented baby wipe. 

Gently put the cloth around their tail, and pull softly. It takes a while but it works really well for me if they sit still for a bit!!!


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

Baby wipes are so great for rats! I always have a few packages of them around. I even wipe them off with the wipes now and then when they've peed on each other too much. I do wipe their tails with them but they still stay that dirty looking color. The baby rats have the cleanest tails! I wish the adults could keep clean tails. We usually do a monthly ratty bath day (most of the rats are ok with it, the younger ones don't like the water a whole lot though) and I'll do their tails with the soft toothbrush then.


----------



## WDshorty (Jul 16, 2007)

Hehe my rats hate bath day but when they get really stinky I just go ahead and bath them anyway, they look so cute when they're all wet and bedraggled and when they've just been towelled off and their fur is sticking up in all direction!


----------



## warock8 (Apr 30, 2007)

i just ngave my ratss a quick rinse then they loved it and now they smell nice and clean


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Remember to ALLWAYS go from butt to tail tip when cleaning there tails!!!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, I noticed Romi's tail looking particularly dingy so I dcided to clean it.


WOW...I felt horrible afterwards. Her tail before was very dark, and now it's very light with pale splotches. So I cleaned Acid's tail and it wasn't as bad, Jake was the same.

It makes a huge visual difference, and I bet she feels better. :lol:


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

my girls need a tail cleanin. they have dirty tails.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Mine too. :roll:


----------



## Chthonicfox (Jul 20, 2007)

I use a soft toothbrush and a bit of kitten shampoo for my ratties' tails. I've never had a problem with it not coming clean. But like Sky said, remember to brush away from the body, otherwise you'll cause sores from those little skin-scales being brushed off.


----------



## a_johnson2021 (Feb 10, 2021)

Lesath said:


> I've always used baby shampoo and a soft toothbrush to try and clean their filth tails, but it doesn't really get them clean, just gets some of the dirt off. Is there a way to get the tail clean again? Or rats ratties just doomed to have filthy tails no matter how clean you keep the cage?


----------

